# Software Needed to Construct a Web site



## preitzes (Jan 17, 2005)

I want to create a Web site for my private practice (I am a speech pathologist). I would like to use software that will help me easily make a Web site – I want my Web site to include pictures and video. Does anyone know of software (preferably free software) that will walk me through constructing a professional looking Web site and that will use html code that is universal for most browsers? My girlfriend constructed me a Web site using software called IWeb (on Mac), but the Web site looked horrible once I uploaded it. 

I would really appreciate any suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

These days, it's hard to find what you're looking for for free. I, unfortunately, do not know of any free web design programs. There are Macromedia Dreamweaver and Microsoft FrontPage, but they seem totally out of your price range.

You can, however, go to a site like Free Layouts and download a premade site. You can then use a text editor like notepad to edit the files and upload them to your server.

Good luck!


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

Perhaps Nvu from Linspire is the thing you are looking for... It is free, open source and supported in multiple languages and platforms. See http://www.nvu.com/ for more info.


----------



## preitzes (Jan 17, 2005)

*thanks*

Thansk for your suggestions! I will check out those sites and see what I Can do.


----------

